# Citroen relay 2.2 07 won't start



## dazzaa

Citreon relay 2.2 07 won't start 
The van cut out when I was driving and I had to be recovered but I'd drove from Manchester to Liverpool fine before it cut out. One garage told me it was the egr valve I got a new part and it still didn't start. Then took it to another garage and they said it was the injectors so they had them checked 1 one of them was faulty they replaced that and it's still not starting up. My friend towed me home and I even tried to bump it doing about 25/30 mph still nothing the engine turns over fine just won't fire up. Don't want to spend to much on parts that aren't broke any help would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## rayc

Is the inhibitor activated i.e the double yellow padlock in the display? Have you tried another key? When you turn the ignition on can you hear the primary fuel pump operate?


----------



## dazzaa

The yellow light goes off after a second. And I only got the spare key when I got the van. The rac guy who came out said the pumps seem to be working. I also forgot to say the van started on easy start but it took ages to start and I had to keep revs at 2500 rpm or it would cut out but it only stayed started for about a minute then cut out anyway.


----------



## Mrplodd

By the sounds of it you as going to need to take it to a Citroen dealership and get them to plug it into their diagnostic kit to identify the problem. 

They will charge for that but at least you will then KNOW what's wrong because going down the "Lets change this and see if it works" route can cost a lot of money in a very short space of time. 

If it started on easy start and ran for a while then it's clearly not the immobiliser, most likely to be a fuel related issue, or even an Air mass sensor but without the right kit you are going to struggle to identify the problem.


----------



## weldted

*Non starter*

Hi start with the simple things, if it will run on easy start check to see if fuel is not getting to the engine, things such as blowing through the fuel pipe that runs from the filter back to the tank, make sure the filter is not blocked, loosen the fuel pipe going the the engine from the pump to see if fuel is coming through. Does the. Engine try to start or not make any effort?


----------



## roxie

hi,as weldted said slacken injector pipe to see if fuel is coming throught , check injector pump is there a solenoid with a wire going to it,early relays had them fitted,mine stuck shut cutting fuel off.


----------



## dazzaa

Hi thanks there's fuel getting to the injectors I've undone the bolt on the injector and the fuel comes out with really good pressure or seems to be good I've been an spoke to the garage where it last was and he said the pulse going to the injectors isn't very strong or it only last for a coule of seconds they just said they didn't want to keep changing part just in case it's still not that. the engine dunt sound like it wants to start at all.


----------

